# Bild in Speicherbild zeichnen = Nichts?



## ssfuture (31. Okt 2005)

Hi Leute!
Also erst einmal: Was bedeutet die Funktion disponse() aus java.awt.Graphics?

2. Problem:

Also ich habe da ein Bild, dass ich mit der Applet Funktion createImage() erzeugt habe.
Nun will ich in dieses Bild ein weiteres Bild zeichnen, welches ich vorher mit getImage geladen habe.

Der Code:
Image img = createImage(400, 400);
Graphics g = img.getGraphics();
g.fillRect(20,20, 4,4);
g.drawImage(loadedImage, 0, 0, this);

wenn ich jetzt in der paint-Methode das Image img zeichne, sieht man zwar den schwarzen Kasten von Rect, aber das loadedImage nicht!

Wenn ich aber das loadedImage in der paint-Methode direkt zeichne, sieht man es.

Wie löse ich das?

Liegt es an den ImageProducer´s???

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## Illuvatar (31. Okt 2005)

1. Die gibt es nicht. Und dispose() gibt von dem Objekt nativ belegten Speicher frei.

Edit: Mr Parkinson hat mich auf quick reply klicken lassen... *joke*

2. Sicher dass das Bild schon fertig geladen ist, wenn du es in das andere Bild zeichnest? (Stichwort: MediaTracker)


----------



## Sky (31. Okt 2005)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Sicher dass das Bild schon fertig geladen ist, wenn du es in das andere Bild zeichnest? (Stichwort: MediaTracker)


Oder lade mittels ImageIO#read


----------



## ssfuture (31. Okt 2005)

jep, ich hab mit nem debugger festgestellt, dass das bild da ist.

woran liegts dann?
ps. danke für die antworten


----------

